# steroid laws in italy?



## cheef (Dec 1, 2009)

just got back from seeing the old man foracouple of week who lives in italy ,thinking of going over to live for maybe a year,was wandering what the laws are over there if i decided to take some stuff over?


----------



## Deeboy (Dec 1, 2007)

Italy has tough laws against the use of performance-enhancing drugs, with athletes risking prison terms if detected.

In Italy it is illegal to manufacture, sell and possess any type of steroid without prescription.

Italy passed a law in 2000 where penalties range up to three years in prison if an athlete has tested positive for banned substances.

You could post over a packet on the day you leave so you would be there again it arrives.

Or you could just join a gym over there and get stuff that way.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I've been living in Italy since 1998 and I know the way things are very well....

Gear is available and if you're lucky you'll be able to buy it in the pharmacies without too much hassle.

You can find Testovis (test propionate), Sustanon 250, Testoviron Depot 250 (test enanthate), proviron, Andriol (oral test capsules), veterinary grade stanozolol (marketed as Stargate, available in 2.5mg and 10mg tabs), as well as ancillaries like Clomid, HCG (I think), Arimidex and possibly Nolvadex (not sure though). The stanozolol is riotously expensive.

You can also find Monores (clenbuterol) and because pharmacists don't normally know that it is a PED and will sell it without too much grief.

However.... the sale of these drugs isn't really allowed unless you have a doctor's prescription. But some pharmacies will turn a blind eye, especially if you don't go in too often and don't buy too much, are well dressed and well spoken and don't seem too much like a damn tourist. I can only really speak about my zone of Italy - perhaps other zones are different.

Deca Durabolin is available, but it has a different classification in Italy. It is classed as a controlled drug and as such you can forget about buying it without a prescription.

I know that GH is available but I don't really know if they would sell it to you.

Gear is of course still available in gyms, but quite honestly I haven't bought any in years so don't really know the situation too well.

I would recommend you not to post gear over to Italy and then pick up parcels - some lads from my gym got busted like this. They ended up being arrested and escorted away in handcuffs, but I don't know what happened after.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

It would be very risky to bring over gear from UK to Italy. Customs are airport are pretty thorough and frequently check baggage and they will screw you if they find gear.

In fact I think that you would need a prescription from a UK doctor if you were to be found carrying prescription meds (even not including steroids) to cover your a.rse.


----------

